# Towing question



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a 02 excursion diesel, and every time I pull my 38' boat it fishtail when I go over 57mph. What can I do to go faster with out fishtailing, not wanting to go fast but at least 65. Any info. Would help. Thanks.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Are you pulling it with it filled up with petro and/or full of ice and/or water in your back tanks? Sounds like your *** heavy.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Your axles may need to be moved further back on the trailer a few inches can make a lot of difference. A lot of factory trailers are adjustable like that if not your gonna have to load the boat with more weight to the front. You may also be able to put a sway bar setup like on a camper. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds like the weight distrubution on the trailer is off. My guess is you are nose heavy and need to move the boat back on the trailer some. I would move it 3 or 4 inches and seen what it does.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just thought about what I posted. I was incorrect you need to move the boat forward on the trailer. Hope I didn't cause any confusion.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ok, sanity/reality check here folks.. towing a 38 foot boat with an Excursion - or to put it plainly, a 3/4 ton! :headknock

For this reply, assuming you're balanced properly so won't comment on that as I think the reason is more obvious - you are towing a 38 FOOT BOAT with a 3/4 ton truck that is 10 years old. Now the tow vehicle age is irrelevant really, however I mention it because worn steering components, weak springs/suspension, etc.. this can and will contribute to problems with a load that big and heavy..

You failed to mention the boat, but guessing it's a Yellowfin, Contender or very similar which would be topping the scales at 15k lbs or more, not including trailer. Sure you are well over the weight limit and capabilities for the Excursion so keep it at 55 MPH as you are flirting with danger - face it, the Excursion is too small!
*
Quite frankly, I believe you should be towing that boat with a 1-ton DUALLY at the very least and better yet, an F450 or equivalent. *


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your truck is fine, play with trailer and get the weight right.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you running 80psi in all tires? if not you should be.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

I know it not the truck. I used to tow a 33 world cat n it never fishtail and it weight 180000 loaded. I think it have some thing to do with my trailer and the boat weight. The excursion is a 4*4 and only have 90k miles. Tow like a beast and I love the room. I know a dually will tow it better but I don't tow that much to buy a dually. I only tow when my boat need service. Thanks for all the reply. Ill try to shift the weight around n c how it work.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> Are you running 80psi in all tires? if not you should be.


Yes 80psi on all tires

Boat is a 38 fountain


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Your truck is fine, play with trailer and get the weight right.


No, it is not (fine)... The tow rating for an Excursion is 11k lbs or a GCWR of 20k lbs. This setup is somewhere in the neighborhood of 25k+ lbs GCWR give or take.

The boat ALONE is well over 11k lbs. Figure it's got 3-400 gallon fuel capacity (2400 lbs), motors, gear, batteries, etc.. and again, the boat is realistically around 15k lbs if not more.

The trailer weighs in at around 2k lbs.

We're looking at a fairly conservative weight rating of upwards of 17-18k lbs. *So even if the trailer needs tweaking, the Excursion is way beyond its rating regardless of whether it can do it or not. *

Get in a wreck or file any type of insurance claim and you know what you have? Denial of insurance and possibly gross negligence.

S2kteg - Saw your other post about "it's not the truck" - then get the trailer checked out for weight balance. Needs tongue weight (more) and if you don't have it already, add some air bags to the Excursion. You're living life on the edge with a lot of risk there (and I'm a risky person)...


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Stabilizer bars and sway ba rs.


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Get on up to 80 and it will stop


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

The only thing different between that truck and a 1 ton is the suspension. If its really a big deal he could put air bags on it. And that truck is no where near its limits. Like he said its not the truck he has pulled heavier boats.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

For bumper pull a 38 foot boat takes it out of its safe handling capabilities. Doesn't mean it can't do it obviously. Tweaking the suspension and trailer will probably help. Gooseneck could do it easy but that's a different can of worms. 

Has there ever been a dually conversion for an Excursion?


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

goodwood said:


> For bumper pull a 38 foot boat takes it out of its safe handling capabilities. Doesn't mean it can't do it obviously. Tweaking the suspension and trailer will probably help. Gooseneck could do it easy but that's a different can of worms.
> 
> Has there ever been a dually conversion for an Excursion?


I'm thinking about doing the dually conversion on it. It's some thing that I like to do, been doing some Research on it , it's not that hard. If I can do a 2010 f350 front end on a 1999 in two days. I can do the dually on the excursion. You guys will c some pics. soon.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Flatsmaster, this ain't my first rodeo... Perhaps you forget that other difference between the 350 and 250, wheelbase and braking. Last time I checked those are pretty important factors in towing. Sure the diesel is capable, it's the same 7.3 Ford used in just about anything short of a semi up until about a few years ago.. 

S2kteg, A dually (or a dually conversion) would be ideal as the extra tires, wider stance and increased contact area would greatly help your situation. What I basically keep stating is that your load is controlling your tow vehicle and your Excursion, while VERY capable is way out of the rated limits. Not that you can't remedy some of those and make more comfortable for you at the wheel however... the fact remains if you get in an accident, insurance will drop you like a chick with crabs not to mention what could happen if you get pulled over by DPS or a smart LEO --> you're toast.. 

Good luck on the conversion. Looking forward to seeing the result!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

So the wheelbase is different from a 3/4-1 ton really???This ain't my first rodeo either, been pulling trailers my hole life. If I'm not mistaking the brakes in my last 3/4 ton are the same as my 1 ton(could be wrong) on his truck he has less leaf springs in the back where a 1 ton has more. The blocks are also taller on the 1 ton

If it continues to be a problem get a truck with a goose neck. Like an older 7.3 or 5.9


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

flatsmaster14 said:


> So the wheelbase is different from a 3/4-1 ton really???This ain't my first rodeo either, been pulling trailers my hole life. If I'm not mistaking the brakes in my last 3/4 ton are the same as my 1 ton(could be wrong) on his truck he has less leaf springs in the back where a 1 ton has more. The blocks are also taller on the 1 ton
> 
> If it continues to be a problem get a truck with a goose neck. Like an older 7.3 or 5.9


Sure, 1 ton trucks typically have 1 more leaf - pretty common knowledge there however brakes may still be different (like Hydro-Boost) even though the calipers/rotors are the same. Typically most 1 ton trucks will have an 8 foot bed = longer wheelbase where most 3/4 tons have a 6.5 foot bed. Generally speaking though, 3/4 and 1 ton are pretty much the same - usually the added suspension is where the increased GCWR comes into play.

By the way, no one is doubting your experience and don't care if you're 21. However even if you've been driving 10 years means you started driving at 11 (not uncommon in the country) but...

Just what the heck does the second part of your reply have anything to do with anything? His trailer is a bumper pull not a goose neck (obvious since he's pulling it with an Excursion). It's also clear he's already got a 7.3 in that Excursion because he sure wouldn't be pulling that much weight with a 5.4.. So let me get this straight, are you saying he should get a new truck AND drop upwards of $10k to get a new custom made goose neck trailer?

Don't see that happening. :headknock

Not going to hijack this any further, later..


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I said get a OLDER truck, to save money if he has to get a gooseneck trailer. Clearly said older if you read it again 

Long and short bed is an option 

Not tryin to get in a ******* match with you. I just know my 7.3's and what they will do. I'm on my 3rd one

Either way he has to trailer this boat. He can go buy a 1 ton and its gunna pull exactly the same as the 3/4 ton. Or he can get an older truck and new or used trailer.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

s2kteg said:


> I'm thinking about doing the dually conversion on it. It's some thing that I like to do, been doing some Research on it , it's not that hard. If I can do a 2010 f350 front end on a 1999 in two days. I can do the dually on the excursion. You guys will c some pics. soon.


6.4 front clip with a dually conversion on an excursion would be pretty mean!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't get why everyone is getting bent out of shape about his truck. The trailer is the one fish tailing. Anything you do to the truck won't change the way the trailer acts. Hmmmm.....


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It really don't matter if an Excursion can pull it or not. Reelwork is right. If it's over the rated GVW it's ILLEGAL. A State Trooper on the "truck detail" will spot it and pull it over. The best thing that could happen is he has to call a heavy duty wrecker to tow the boat. If he has a wreck pulling that load and hurts somebody, he will need a very expensive lawyer.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

No disagreement there. I know may fair share about over the road trucks. My family owns a brokerage/Trucking company. 

Just venting about some of the non stop ranting. Seems like good advise is hard to come by here with all the back climbing.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> So the wheelbase is different from a 3/4-1 ton really???This ain't my first rodeo either, been pulling trailers my hole life. If I'm not mistaking the brakes in my last 3/4 ton are the same as my 1 ton(could be wrong) on his truck he has less leaf springs in the back where a 1 ton has more. The blocks are also taller on the 1 ton
> 
> If it continues to be a problem get a truck with a goose neck. Like an older 7.3 or 5.9


Sorry had to qoute this, he's been pulling all his life


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you ruled out the truck by towing the same boat with another truck?


----------



## dfreeman998 (May 5, 2012)

Previous members hit it on the head. Too much weight aft. If you need to tow before you can move the axles back, I have seen people secure a 50gal drum at a strong point on the front of the trailer by the winch and fill it up until you achieve enough weight on the tongue.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you should be able to pull the load but with my excursion I never pulled that size of a boat. 
I wonder about your tires on the excursion? What is the load rating? Are the aggressive mud tires? 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

